# I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I found an Allroad w/ a bad tranny, it is a 2001 w/ 134k miles. It is a manual tranny and has been chipped. I am contacting the guy and if he has it torn apart I am going to pass and if it has not been touched and I can start the engine I am going to consider talking him down more. 
To replace the tranny do I need to pull the engine? 2.7T engine, manual
I have replaced an engine on an MK1 rabbit and dont want to go that in depth again. I have replaced a tranny on my Wrangler and It was a walk in the park so I want to know how easy it is.
Is my justification right or am I looking at it wrong?
Thanks,
KY


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (Passatboy101)*

well given how inexpensive allroads are, why would you bother with this UNLESS you don't mind doing the labor?
the only way i can see this as being cost effective to you is if you are a mechanic or have the time/means to do something like a tranny replacement. It IS a process, and not necessarily quick & easy. 
how much is this allroad you found? you can find 2002's all day long in the $15k-18k range. Unless this allroad you found was under $10G's, i would just avoid it.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Ummm, it is 3k dollars *wisper voice*


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I would say jump on it and do k04's same time
I think you need to pull motor to do turbos


_Modified by whitefish at 10:58 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I called him to go take a look at it and he sent it to the junker. WTF mate.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

man call the wrecker and see if you can get it


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

if the dude sent it to the junker, obviously it had way more problems than worth repairing. (else he would have wholesaled it to a shop or something).
My best guess is he did you a favor by not letting you buy it. i can't imagine how bad the car had to have been to be sent directly to the junker. wow.
ask for pics if nothing else.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Uh...way under 10k.
With a bad tranny and 130k on odo, I wouldn't even pay 5k for that Allroad.
You can easliy sink 7-8 grand in an Audi tranny.



_Modified by jperryrocks at 12:01 PM 6/17/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_Uh...way under 10k.
With a bad tranny and 130k on odo, I wouldn't even pay 5k for that Allroad.
You can easliy sink 7-8 grand in an Audi tranny.

_Modified by jperryrocks at 12:01 PM 6/17/2008_

this is true. i'm paying a very pretty penny just to remedy the torque converter, not even talking about the tranny. its all very, very expensive.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Buy if for $2500 (or less) and part it out !! The allroad specific bits will sell all day long.
You'll make money so you can roll it into a 'good' car. Just my 2 beans.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (Jim's16VScirocco)*

I guess it is a good think that he sent it out of my reach. I am talking to a lady about a 1982 Audi Ur quattro. For $1500.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (Passatboy101)*

That is too bad he junked it...I'm sure there was something off it worth $$...prolly better for you though.
The cheaper a German car is like that , the more expensive it is to repair.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (Jim's16VScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim’s16VScirocco* »_That is too bad he junked it...I'm sure there was something off it worth $$...prolly better for you though.
The cheaper a German car is like that , the more expensive it is to repair.









big time truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_ I am talking to a lady about a 1982 Audi Ur quattro. For $1500.



How do you find this stuff. I say buy it or call me. sent IM again...


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (eurocars)*

IM replied.
The Ur Quattro was not what I expected and was a quattro.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_

How do you find this stuff. I say buy it or call me. sent IM again...


not a lot of hidden values like that in pulley-up eh?


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: I have a chance to get an Allroad. Thoughts please (Passatboy101)*

Actually was an Audi 5000 at that.


----------

